# النقاش العلمي حول السؤال الثالث من المسابقة الاولي : الغلاف الجوي



## م المصري (23 فبراير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

نواصل باذن الله ....... سلسلة حواراتنا حول اسئلة المسابقة العلمية للقسم و التي اختتمت مؤخرا 

لمزيد من التفاصيل 

نتائج مسابقه قسم الطيران .... و الفائز بالجائزه 

و موضوعنا اليوم هو موضوع السؤال الثالث من المسابقه و هو :

الغلاف الجوي​


----------



## م المصري (23 فبراير 2008)

الغلاف الجوي ونوعية الهواء​ 
*q **الغلاف الجوي :*
يحيط بالكرة الارضيه غلاف جوي ( او ما يسمى بالهواء) يتكون اساسا من غازي النيتروجين والاكسجين. ويمتد هذا الغلاف الجوي الى عدة مئات من الكيلو مترات فوق سطح الارض وتقل كثافته بالارتفاع الى درجه كبيره.​ 
ويتكون الغلاف الجوي من ثلاثة طبقات رئيسيه تتداخل في بعضها مما يجعل الفصل بينها تقريبا وهذه الطبقات هي :
1 - التروبوسفير او الطبقه تحدث معظم التغيرات الجويه التي نلمسها يوميا وتقل فيها درجات الحراره مع الارتفاع وهي الطبقه التي تحتوي على معظم بخار الماء والاكسجين وثاني اكسيد الكربون وتتركز فيها انشطة الانسان.​ 
2 - الاستراتوسفير وهي الطبقه التي تعلو التربوسفير وتمتد من ارتفاع 21 الى 80 كيلو متر تقريبا فوق سطح الارض. وتتميز هذه الطبقه بخلوها من التقلبات المختلفه او العواصف . و يوجد بها حزام يعرف بطبقة الاوزون التي تحمي سطح الارض من مخاطرا لاشعه فوق البنفسجيه (انظر فيمابعد) .​ 
3 - الايونوسفير وهي الطبقه التي تعلو الاستراتوسفير من ارتفاع 80 كيلومتر تقريبا وحتى 360 كيلومتر او اكثر وتتميز تلك الطبقه بخفة غازاتها ويسود فيها غاز الهيدروجين والهيليوم .
يتكون الهواء في طبقته السفليه من عدة غازات بالاضافه الى بخار الماء وبعض الجسيمات الدقيقه (الاتربه و الرذاذ ) . والهواء الجاف غير الملوث يتكون من78% غاز نيتروجين و 21% اكسجين وحوالي 0.9% غاز ارجون والبقيه عباره عن تركيزات شحيحه من غازات ثاني اكسيد الكربون والنيون و الهيليوم والهيدروجين و الميثان وغيرها . بالاضافه الى هذا يحتوي الهواء على نسب مختلفه من بخار الماء نتيجة التبخر من السطوح المائيه و من التربه ومن النباتات ، تكون مرتفعه في المناطق الرطبه الاستوائيه وايضا في المناطق الساحليه ) وتقل كلما اتجهنا الى المناطق القطبيه كذلك تتعلق في الهواء كميات هائله من الغبار (الاتربه) التي قد توجد بصوره مرئيه للعين ، ويختلف وجودها من منطقه الى اخرى ، فتزداد بالقرب من المناطق الصحراويه ، خاصه في مواسم معينه (مثل الخماسين )، كما يكثر الغبار في الطبقات السفلى من الهواء عنه في الطبقات العليا.​ 
ولقد احتفظ الهواء المحيط بالكره الارضيه بتركيبه ثابتا بالرغم من النشاطات الحيويه التي تجري على سطح الارض. فالانسان ، و كذلك الحيوان ، يستهلك الاكسجين بعملياته الحيويه ، ويعطي ثاني اكسيد الكربون . ولكن النبات يستعمل ثاني اكسيد الكربون في عمليات التمثيل ( او البناء ) الضوئي فيحتفظ لنفسه بالكربون ويعيد الى الهواء غاز الاكسجين ، فاذا زادت نسبة ثاني اكسيد الكربون في الهواء فان الفائض يذوب في المسطحات المائيه - البحار والمحيطات ، ويتفاعل مع املاح الكالسيوم الذائبه فيها ، ومن ثم يترسب في صورة كربونات كالسيوم ( التي تكون الاحجار الجيرية ) . هذه التفاعلات الطبيعيه - التي تعرف بالدورات الجيوكيمايئيه - ادت الى وجود حالة من التوازن احتفظ معها الهواء بتركيبه ثابتا على مر الازمان ، ولكن منذ ان عرف الانسان النار واستخدم مصادر الطاقه المختلفه ومع الثوره الصناعيه بدأت كميات هائله من الغازات والمواد المختلفه تنبعث في الهواء محدثه معها خللا متزايدا في هذا التوازن .​ 
*q **تلوث الهواء :*
تلوث الهواء هو الحاله التي يكون فيها الهواء محتويا على مواد بتركيزات تعتبر ضاره بصحة الانسان او بمكونات بيئته . وتنقسم مصادر تلوث الهواء الى قسمين : الاول ، المصادر الطبيعيه ( مثل الغازات والاتربه الناتجه من ثورات البراكين ومن حرائق الغابات والاتربه الناتجه من العواصف ) وهذه المصادر عاده ما تكون محدوده في مناطق معينه تحكمها العوامل الجغرافيه والجيولوجيه ، ويعد التلوث من هذه المصادر متقطعاً او موسمياً . اما المصدر الثاني من مصادر تلوث الهواء فهو نتيجة لأنشطه الانسان على سطح الارض فاستخدام الوقود في الصناعه ووسائل النقل وتوليد الكهرباء وغيرها من الأنشطه يؤدي الى انبعاث غازات مختلفه وجسيمات دقيقه الى الهواء . وهذا النوع من التلوث مستمر باستمرار انشطة الانسان ومنتشر بانتشارها على سطح الارض في التجمعات السكانيه . وهو التلوث الذي يثير الاهتمام والقلق حيث ان مكوناته وكمياته اصبحت متنوعه وكبيره بدرجه احدثت خللا ملحوظا في التركيب الطبيعي للهواء .​ 
ــ اهم ملوثات الهواء :
اهم ملوثات الهواء الشائعه هي اكاسيد الكبريت والنيتروجين و الجسيمات العالقه ( مثل الاتربه و الدخان ورذاذ المركبات الكيميائيه المختلفه ) واول اكسيد الكربون والهيدروكربونات وجيمع هذه الملوثات تنتج اساسا من احتراق الوقود الحفري ( الفحم والبترول والغاز الطبيعي ) وكذلك من حرق الخشب و المخلفات الزراعيه ( مثل حطب القطن والذره وغيرها ) . وتختلف كميات الملوثات المنبعثه طبقا لنوع الوقود وظروف حرقه . ولقد اوضحت دراسات متعدده ان الدول الصناعيه ( دول امريكا الشماليه وغرب اوروبا و اليابان مجموعه دول منظمة التعاون الاقتصادي و الانمائي ) تنتج اكبر كميات من ملوثات الهواء تليها دول شرق اوروبا و روسيا . ويعتبر قطاع الصناعه ( بما في ذلك توليد الكهرباء ) القطاع الرئيسي المسبب لتلوث الهواء . يليه قطاع النقل ثم قطاع الزراعه ( جدول 1 و 2 ).​ 
جدول (1) : توزيع ملوثات الهواء في العالم ( 1992) ( بالمليون طن ) ​ 
الملوثات الدول الناميه شرق اوروبا وروسيا الدول الصناعيه 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
ثاني اكسيد الكبريت 20 1.29 39.9
اكاسيد نيتروجين 16.4 15 36.4
الجسيمات العالقه 29 15 13
اول اكسيد الكربون 32 20 125​ 
جدول (2) : توزيع ملوثات الهواء طبقا للقطاعات المختلفه ( 1992) ( بالمليون طن )​ 
الملوثات الصناعه الزراعه النقل 
------------------------------------------------------------------
ثاني اكسيد الكربون 3500 1200 1050
اكاسيد الكبريت 89 2 3 
اكاسيد النيتروجين 30 7 29
الجسيمات العالقه 23 20 7
الهيدروكربونات 26 ---- 21 
اول اكسيد الكربون ---- ---- 106​ 
وبالاضافه الى ملوثات الهواء الشائعه كشفت البحوث العلميه خلال العقدين الماضيين عن انبعاث مئات من المركبات الكيميائيه غير العضويه والعضويه في تركيزات شحيحه في الهواء نتيجة انشطة الانسان المختلفه . فقد وجدت 261 ماده في الهواء في امريكا وغيرها من الدول الصناعيه بعضها شديد التفاعل مع مركبات اخرى. كذلك لوحظت زيادة تركيزات بعض المركبات في مناطق معينه نتيجة اسخدامها . فمثلا وجدت تركيزات عاليه من المبيدات في الهواء في المناطق المجاوره للحقول الزراعيه التي يجري رشها بالمبيدات كذلك وجدت تركيزات عاليه من النحاس و الزئبق بجوار مناطق تعدين هذه المواد. ومن القضايا التي حظيت باهتمام كبير زيادة تركيزات الرصاص في الهواء نتيجة لاستخدام بعض مركباته كإضافات للبنزين لتحسين اداء موتورات السيارات . وقد وجد ان 80-90 % من الرصاص الموجود في الهواء نتج من احتراق البنزين المحتوى على الرصاص .​ 
ــ آثار تلوث الهواء :
يختلف مصير ملوثات الهواء المنبعثه من مكان الى اخر طبقا للظروف الجويه السائده حول مصادر التلوث . ففي بعض الاماكن قد تساعد سرعة الرياح على حمل الملوثات الى مسافات بعيده - وبالتالي الى تخفيف تركيزاتها - وفي اماكن اخرى قد لا يحدث هذا . ولذا فان التركيزات النهائيه للملوثات المختلفه في الهواء لا تتوقف فقط على الكميات المنبعثه ولكن ايضا على الظروف الجويه المحليه . بالاضافه الى ذلك غالبا ما تحدث عدة تفاعلات طبيعيه وكيميائيه بين هذه الملوثات . مما قد يزيد او يخفف من حدة اثاره فمثلا تتفاعل اكاسيد النيتروجين مع الهيدروكربونات في وجود ضوء الشمس تحت ظروف جويه خاصه ، غالبا ما تحدث في فصل الصيف لتنتج عددا من المركبات الكيميائيه السامه مثل نترات البيروكسي استيل وغاز الاوزون . وتؤدي هذه المواد مختلطه بالجسيمات العالقه والملوثات الاخرى الى تكوين ما يعرف بالضباب الدخاني ( غالبا ما يكون لونه مائلا الى اللون البني ) وتحدث فترات الضباب الدخاني بصوره عارضه في بعض المدن المزدحمه بالسيارات مثل لوس انجلوس ونيويورك ولندن ومدينه المكسيك واثينا وغيرها . ومن اشهر هذه الفترات العارضه تلك التي حدثت في لندن عامي 1952 و 1962 وفي نيويورك في اعوام 1953 و 1963 و 1966 وفي غرب اوروبا عام 1985 .​ 
وتكون الآثارالصحيه لتلوث الهواء واضحه للغايه عندما يكون تلوث الهواء شديد ففي ضباب لندن الدخاني الذي حدث عام 1952 مات حوالي 4000 شحص نتيجة التعرض لتركيزات عاليه من اكاسيد الكبريت والجسيمات العالقه في الهواء . وفي يناير 1985 حدثت نوبة تلوث هواء كثيف في اوروبا الغربيه كان من نتائجها اصابة عدد كبير من الاطفال بانخفاض في قدرة وظائف الرئتين ، استمر حوالي اسبوعين بعد زوال نوبة تلوث الهواء التي استمرت خمسة ايام .​ 
ولحماية صحة الانسان وضعت منظمة الصحه العالميه حدودا "ارشاديه " لملوثات الهواء الرئيسيه لا يجب تعديها ( جدول 3 ) . وهذه الحدود " ارشاديه " لاننا ما زلنا لا نعرف الكثير عن آثاربعض الملوثات . فبالرغم من ان معلوماتنا عن مخاطر الجرعات العاليه من الملوثات التقليديه قد تقدمت كثيرا خلال العقدين الماضيين ما زالت معلوماتنا عن مخاطر الجرعات المنخفضه من هذه الملوثات محدوده للغايه ، خاصه آثارالجرعات الصغيره التي يتعرض لها الانسان لفترات طويله ( 20 او 30 سنه مثلا ) بما في ذلك الآثارالسرطانيه واحتمال حدوث تشوهات في الاجنه وغيرها من الامراض. وتجري منظمة الصحه العالميه - وكذلك الدول المتقدمه - مراجعات دوريه لهذه الحدود الارشاديه كلما توفرت معلومات ادق عن الآثارالصحيه للملوثات المختلفه . ​ 
- ثاني اكسيد الكبريت :لا يجب التعرض لاكثر من 125 ميكروجرام/متر مكعب لمدة 24ساعة.
لا يجب التعرض لاكثر من50 ميكروجرام / متر مكعب لمدة عام.
- اكسيد النيتريك : لا يجب التعرض لاكثر من 150 ميكروجرام/متر مكعب لمدة 24ساعه.
- الاوزون :لا يجب التعرض لاكثر من 120 ميكروجرام/متر مكعب لمدة 8 ساعات. 
- الرصاص : لا يجب التعرض لاكثر من 1 ميكروجرام /مترمكعب لمدة عام .
- اول اكسيد الكربون : لا يجب التعرض لاكثر من 30 مليجرام / متر مكعب لمدة ساعه .
لا يجب التعرض لاكثر من 10 مليجرام / متر مكعب لمدة 8 ساعات. 
- الجسيمات العالقه :لا يجب التعرض لاكثر من 120 ميكروجرام / مترمكعب لمدة 24 ساعه.
لا يجب التعرض لاكثر من 75 ميكروجرام / متر مكعب لمدة عام.
( الميكروجرام = 0.000001 من الجرام والمليجرام = 0.001 من الجرام ) ​ 
وتجدر الاشاره هنا الى ان عملية تقييم الآثارالصحيه لتلوث الهواء هي عمليه تقريبيه اذ من النادر ان يتعرض الانسان لملوث واحد على حده ( قد يحدث هذا في بيئه العمل اذا ما تعرض الانسان لفترات قصيره لابخرة احدى الغازات مثلا ) . انما يتعرض الانسان في الهواء الخارجي لجيمع الملوثات في نفس الوقت . وكما سبق ان ذكرنا فان هذه الملوثات يتفاعل بعضها مع البعض الاخر مما قد يزيد او يقلل من اثارها الصحيه ، ويوضح جدول (4) اهم الآثارالصحيه لملوثات الهواء.​ 
- ولقد بين رصد وتعيين ملوثات الهواء في المدن الكبرى في العالم الحقائق التاليه : 
1- تحسنت نوعية الهواء في معظم مدن الدول المتقدمه خلال العقدين الماضيين لانخفاض متوسط تركيزات ثاني اكسيد الكبريت والجسيمات العالقه في الهواء نتيجة لتنفيذ عدة اجراءات مثل الاجراءات التشريعيه وتنويع مصادر الطاقه ورفع كفاءة استخدامها واستخدام تكنولوجيات مختلفه للحد من انبعاث الملوثات . وتعتبر مدن طوكيو ، فرنكفورت ، ولندن من المدن التي تحسنت فيها حالة الهواء .​ 
2- انخفض متوسط تركيز الرصاص في الهواء في معظم مدن امريكا الشماليه واوروبا الغربيه واليابان واستراليا نتيجة منع او الحد من استخدام البنزين المحتوى على الرصاص .​ 
وتعتبر الولايات المتحده الامريكيه رائده في هذا المجال ، ففي الفتره من 1976 الى 1987 انخفض محتوى الرصاص في عادم السيارات بنسبة 87% . ولقد تحققت نتائج مشابهه في بعض دول غرب اوروبا مؤخرا.​ 
3- ازدادات حدة تلوث الهواء في معظم مدن الدول الناميه منذ بداية السبعينيات نتيجة لزياده استخدام الوقود ونتيجة لعدم اتخاذ الاجراءات المناسبه للحد من هذا التلوث .​ 
ويقدر انه يوجد اكثر من1000 مليون شخص في المناطق الحضريه يتعرضون لمستويات غير صحيه من ملوثات الهواء ، حوالي 90% منهم في الدول الناميه وتعتبر بايجنج ( بكين) ومدينة المكسيك وسيول و القاهره وبانجوك و بومباي وكراتشي وجاكرتا ومانيلا من اكثر المناطق الحضريه تلوثا في العالم طبقا لمسح حالة الهواء فيها عام 1990 .​ 
و لقد تفاقمت حالة تلوث الهواء في مدن الدول الناميه نتيجة عدم الانفاق على مكافحة التلوث فما زالت بعض الحكومات تعتبر ان هذا الانفاق نوع من الرفاهيه والخدمات لا يتحمله اقتصادها ، وهذا منطق يجانبه الصواب فالانفاق على حماية البيئه هو استثمار له عائد اقتصادي واجتماعي هام ولقد اوضحت دراسات مختلفه هذا الاتجاه نذكر منها المثالين التاليين : ​ 
1- وجد في دراسة في احدى مدن الهند ان تكاليف المرض الناجم عن تعرض سكان المدينه للتلوث نتيجة عادم السيارات هي حوالي 37 مليون دولار في العام ، ووجد انه بعد خفض الملوثات في عادم السيارات بنسبة 50% انخفضت تكاليف المرض الى حوالي 15 مليون دولار في العام . اي ان اجمالي العائد المادي من جراء ذلك كان حوالي 22 مليون دولار في العام في حين ان التكاليف الاجماليه لخفض عادم السيارات كانت 1.3 مليون دولار فقط . هذا الى جنب الفوائد الاجتماعيه والانتاجيه المختلفه من جراء خفض نسبة المرض من التلوث بعادم السيارات . ​ 
2- في الولايات المتحده الامريكيه وجد ان العائد المادي من خفض الرصاص في البنزين بلغ6210 مليون دولار عام 1992 نتيجة الوفر في الرعايه الطبيه للاطفال و الكبار الذين كانوا يمرضون بسبب التعرض الى الهواء الملوث بالرصاص . فقد ادى خفض الرصاص في البنزين الى تحسن ملحوظ في صحة الاطفال وكذلك الى تحسن ملحوظ في الاصابه بضغط الدم ومضاعفاته لدى الكبار، كما تبع خفض الرصاص خفض ملوثات اخرى في عادم السيارات ، وبالتالي خفض اثارها على صحة الانسان . ولقد بلغت التكاليف الاضافيه لانتاج البنزين الخالي من الرصاص في عام 1992 حوالي 441 مليون دولار اي ان العائد الصافي من خفض الرصاص في البنزين كان 5769 مليون دولار في ذلك العام .​ 
ــ تلوث الهواء داخل المباني (الهواء الداخلي) :
تلوث الهواء ليس قاصرا على الهواء الخارجي وانما يحدث ايضا في الهواء الداخلي . وتلوث الهواء الداخلي معروف منذ عصور ما قبل التاريخ واستمر كجزء من واقع حياة الناس - خاصه الذين يعيشون في مناطق فقيره - والذين يستخدمون الفحم والحطب والخشب و المخلفات الزراعيه والحيوانيه كوقود . ولكن لم تسلط الاضواء على التلوث الداخلي الا في نهاية السبعينيات ، عندما بدات الشكوى تتزايد في الولايات المتحده الامريكيه من اعراض مرضيه مختلفه تحدث داخل المباني ، مثل تهيج العين والانف و الحنجره والارهاق والصداع والدوار وغير ذلك مما اطلق عليه منذ الثمانينات الاعراض المرضيه المتزامنه للمباني . وقد وجد ان هذه الاعراض مرتبطه بالمباني المحكمة الغلق والتي لا يمكن فتح نوافذها ( لترشيد الطاقه ) وبينت الدراسات ارتفاع تركيزات ملوثات مختلفه داخل هذه المباني منها دخان السجائر والغبار والمواد الكيماويه المنبعثه من السجاد الصناعي والدهانات وغيرها ( مثل الفورمالدهايد ) بجانب الملوثات الناتجه من حرق الوقود للاغراض المنزليه و مشتقات غاز الرادون المنبعثه من بعض مواد البناء وغيرها . ولقد وجدت تركيزات مماثله في المباني الحديثه المغلقه في عدد من الدول الناميه ( لتكييف الهواء بداخلها ) . بالاضافه الى هذا اوضحت منظمة الصحه العالميه ان كثير من المواد الميكروبيولوجيه الملوثه للهواء توجد في البيئه الداخليه . ​ 

جدول ( 4) : آثارملوثات الهواء​ 
اكاسيد الكبريت - ضيق التنفس - امراض الشعب الهوائيه - خفض مناعة الجسم -
واكاسيد النيتروجينامراض مزمنه بالرئتين .
- اتلاف وتآكل المواد خاصه الابنيه والآثارالمشيده من الحجر الجيري
و الرخام .
- الاضرار بنمو بعض النباتات .​ 
الجسيمات العالقه - تسبب الجسيمات التي يتنفسها الانسان في زيادة الحساسيه والربو
وغيرها من الامراض الصدريه .​ 
اول اكسيد الكربون - يحد من قابليه حمل الدم للاكسجين وبذا قد يسبب اضرارا بخلايا المخ
او الاختناق كما يؤثر في الدوره الدمويه والجهاز العصبي .​ 
الهيدروكربونات - امراض صدريه مختلفه .
الضباب الدخاني(خاصه - التهابات العين - الربو - التاثير على وظائف الرئتين و القلب .
الاوزون السطحي) - الاضرار ببعض النباتات .​ 
الرصاص - امراض الكلى والجهاز العصبي ويؤثر خاصه في الاطفال ( يؤدي الى زيادة
التخلف العقلي والتشنجات و نوبات التغيرات السلوكيه ... الخ ).​ 
وتشمل هذه المواد فطريات العفن و الفيروسات و البكتيريا وحبوب اللقاح و الجراثيم ( تزداد تركيزات هذه المواد الميكروبيولوجيه في المنازل القديمه في الاحياء الفقيره او العشوائيه ). ولقد بينت دراسات مختلفه ان تركيزات ملوثات الهواء الداخلي اكثر منها في الهواء الخارجي في مدن كثيره ( خاصه اول اكسيد الكربون والفورمالدهايد والرادون والغبار الدقيق والمواد البكتريولوجيه)، ويرجع هذا اساسا الى سوء التهويه والى تركيز مصادر الانبعاث في حيز صغير.​ 
ولقد اوضحت دراسات حديثه ان تعرض النساء و الاطفال لتلوث الهواء الداخلي - خاصه في المناطق الريفيه التي يستخدم فيها الخشب والحطب و المخلفات الزراعيه كوقود - قد ادى الى ارتفاع ملحوظ في الاصابه بامراض العين والانف والانسداد الرئوي المزمن والسرطان الانفي البلعومي .​ 
ويصاب الاطفال عند تعرضهم لمثل هذا التلوث بالتهابات الشعب والالتهابات الرئويه الحاده بسبب اضعاف اجهزتهم التنفسيه ( يتنفس الانسان البالغ حوالي 13متر مكعب من الهواء يوميا في حين يحتاج الطفل خاصه في سنوات عمره الاولى الى كميات اكبر من الهواء تقدر بحوالي 26 متر مكعب من الهواء يوميا .وبذا يكون الاطفال الصغار اكثر حساسيه لملوثات الهواء الداخلي والخارجي على حد سواء) .​http://www.environment.gov.jo/society_encyclopadia/scwor5.htm


----------



## م المصري (23 فبراير 2008)

*q **الامطار الحمضية :*
تتفاعل اكاسيد الكبريت والنتروجين المنبعثه من مصادر مختلفه مع بخار الماء في الجو لتتحول الى احماض ومركبات حمضيه ذائبه تبقى معلقه في الهواء حتى تتساقط مع مياه الامطار مكونه ما يعرف بالامطار الحمضيه . وفي بعض المناطق التي لا تسقط فيها الامطار تلتصق هذه المركبات الحمضيه على سطح الاتربه العالقه في الهواء وتتساقط معها فيما يعرف بالترسيب الحمضي الجاف. و احيانا يطلق تعبير " الترسيب الحمضي" على كل من الامطار الحمضيه وعلى الترسيب الجاف. ونظرا لان ملوثات الهواء قد تنتقل بفعل الرياح الى مسافات بعيده وقد تعبر الحدود الوطنيه الى دول اخرى . اصبحت ظاهرة الامطار الحمضيه ظاهره بيئيه اقليميه ودوليه خاصه في اوروبا وشمال امريكا و قد ثبت من رصد كيمياء الامطار في مناطق واسعه من امريكا الشماليه واوروبا ان حمضيتها تصل الى حوالي 10 اضعاف المستوى العادي . ولا تعتبرالامطار الحمضيه مشكله في مناطق اخرى في العالم في الوقت الحالي بيد ان هناك دلائل على ان مناطق استوائيه معينه مثل جنوب شرقي البرازيل وجنوبي الصين وجنوب غربي الهند و زامبيا قد تواجه في المستقبل مشاكل تتعلق بالامطار الحمضيه اذا ما استمرت الاتجاهات الحاليه للتحضر و التصنيع حتى القرن الحادي و العشرين .
وبالرغم من ان الامطار الحمضيه ليست مشكله في مصر او في الدول العربيه ( لندرة الامطار ) الا ان الترسيب الحمضي الجاف يكون مشكله آخذه في الازدياد بزيادة تركيزات اكاسيد الكبريت و النيتروجين في الهواء . كما ان الضباب الحممضي الذي يتكون في الصباح الباكر في بعض دول الخليج العربي اصبح يشكل ظاهره ملموسه .​ 
والتفاعلات التي تحدث في الهواء لتكوين الامطار الحمضيه غير مفهومه بالكامل . وبعض هذه التفاعلات لا تقتصر فقط على اكاسيد الكبريت و النيتروجين وانما تحدث ايضا عملية غسيل لملوثات اخرى مختلفه في مياه الامطار (وجدت في مياه الامطار في بعض المناطق في امريكا تركيزات مرتفعه من المبيدات والمركبات السلفونيه والفلزات الثقيله ) . من ناحيه اخرى وجد في مناطق كثيره خاصه تلك المتاخمه للمناطق الصناعيه ان الضباب (اوشبوره الصباح ) لها خواص حمضيه واضحه نتيجه تكوين رذاذ من المركبات الحمضيه فيه .​ 
ولهذه الامطار الحمضيه ( او الترسيب الحمضي ) آثارسيئه . فلقد تأثرت البحيرات في اجزاء من المنطقه الاسكندنافيه وشمال شرقي الولايات المتحده وجنوب شرقي كندا بالامطار الحمضيه بدرجات متفاوته وفقدت بحيرات كثيره ( ولا سيما في السويد والنرويج ) مواردها السمكيه ، اما جزئيا او كليا . كما تسببت الامطار الحمضيه في اذابة بعض الفلزات و المركبات من رواسب البحيرات مما ادى الى ارتفاع نسبتها في المياه واضرارها بنوعية المياه والاحياء المائيه . وقد ادت الامطار الحمضيه وملوثات الهواء الاخرى الى تدهور حالة الغابات خاصه في اوروبا وقدرت المساحه التي اصابتها الاضرار بحوالي 50 مليون هكتار من اجمال مساحة الغابات ، التي قدرت بحوالي 141 مليون هكتار .​ 
وتمتد الآثارالضاره للامطار الحمضيه الى المدن ، ويمكن مشاهدة هذه الآثارفي كثير من العواصم الاوروبيه . ففي لندن يلاحظ تفتت بعض احجار برج لندن ، وكنيسة "وستمنستر ابي" كما يشاهد ذلك بشكل اوضح في كنيسة "سانت ببول" فقد بلغ عمق التآكل في بعض احجارها الجيريه بضعة سنتمترات نتيجة التفاعل بين هذه الاحجار وغاز ثاني اكسيد الكبريت والامطار الحمضيه التي تسقط على المدن من حين لاخر . كذلك اثرت اكاسيد الكبريت في صوره امطار حمضيه او ترسيب جاف على الاكروبوليس في اليونان والكولوسيم في ايطاليا وتاج محل في الهند وابو الهول في مصر ولحقت بسطوحها اضرار متزايده خلال العقود القليله الماضيه بسبب تلوث الهواء - بعد ان صمدت الاف السنين لعوامل التعريه الطبيعيه . وقد فكرت بعض الدول في الستينات وبداية السبعينات في التخلص من مشكلات التلوث باكاسيد الكبريت والامطار الحممضيه بزيادة ارتفاع مداخن المصانع ومحطات توليد الكهرباء بحيث يمكن اطلاق غازاتها على ارتفاع كبير فوق السحب . وقد طبقت هذه الاستراتيجيه في كندا والولايات المتحده وانجلترا وبعض الدول الاوروبيه الاخرى ولكن هذه الاستراتيجيه لم تنجح في خفض كميات الامطار الحمضيه وكل ما فعلته هذه المداخن العاليه انها دفعت بالغازات الحمضيه الى منطق اعلى في الجو ، وبالتالي ادت الى سقوط الامطار الحمضيه فوق مناطق اكثر بعدا من ذي قبل ، ولقد ادى هذا الى النزاع الذي نشا - خاصه بين دول شمال غربي اوروبا وانجلترا - فيما عرف بنزاع المداخن العاليه في بداية السبعينات . فلقد وجد ان اكثر من 70% من ا كاسيد الكبريت التي ترسبت في صورة امطار حمضيه على السويد والنرويج والدنمرك كان مصدرها المداخن العاليه في انجلترا والمانيا وغيرها . ولهذا السبب نجد ان الدول الاسكندنافيه هي الدول التي تزعمت وضع مشكلة الامطار الحمضيه على جدول اعمال مؤتمر استوكهولم عام 1972 ، وهي الدول الدافعه لبرامج التعاون للحد من الامطار الحمضيه .
ولقد اثمرت هذه الجهود عن توقيع الاتفاقيه الاوروبيه بشان تلوث الهواء طويل المدى العابر للحدود في عام 1979 وفي عام 1987 بدأ تنفيذ بروتوكول اتفاقية التحكم في انبعاثات اكاسيد الكبريت حيث قضى بخفض معدلات انبعاث ثاني اكسيد الكبريت بحوالي 30% على الاقل عن مستويات عام 1980 بحلول عام 1993 ، وفي عام 1988 وقع بروتوكول التحكم في انبعاثات اكاسيد النيتروجين . ولقد تبنت بعض البلدان الاوروبيه التزامات ابعد مما يدعو اليه البروتوكولان . فقد تعهدت 9 بلدان على الاقل بتخفيض مستويات ثاني اكسيد الكبريت الى اقل من نصف مستويات عام1980 بحلول عام 1995 . كما التزمت النمسا و السويد والمانيا بخفض مستويات انبعاث ثاني اكسيد الكبريت بمعدل الثلثين . وفيما يتعلق باكسيد النيتروجين فان 12 من بلدان اوروبا الغربيه وافقت على المضي ابعد من تجميد الانبعاثات وخفضها بمعدل 30% بحلول عام 1998 . ولقد ادت هذه الالتزامات الى خفض ملحوظ في معدلات اكاسيد الكبريت كما ذكرنا من قبل .​ 
*q **تاثير التلوث على طبقة الاوزون :*
الاوزون غاز سام يتكون الجزيء منه من ثلاثة ذرات من الاكسجين . ويوجد الاوزون في طبقتي الجو السفلي ( التروبوسفير ) والعليا ( الاستراتوسفير ) . ويتكون الاوزون في طبقات الجو القريبه من سطح الارض نتيجة التفاعلات الكيميائيه الضوئيه بين الملوثات المنبعثه من وسائل النقل - خاصه بين اكاسيد النيتروجين والهيدروكدربونات - عندما يتكون الضباب الدخاني الذي سبق ان اشرنا اليه ، وفي هذه الحاله يعتبر الاوزون من الملوثات الخطره على صحة الانسان والاحياء الاخرى . خاصه النباتات.​ 
اما في طبقات الجو العليا ( الاستراتوسفير ) فيتكون الاوزون من التفاعلات الطبيعيه بين جزيئات الاكسجين وذراته التي تنتج من انشطارهذه الجزيئات بفعل الاشعه فوق البنفسجيه . وفي نفس الوقت تتفكك جزيئات الاوزون الى جزيئات وذرات من الاكسجين بامتصاص الاشعه فوق البنفسجيه ذات الموجة الاطول والتي تعرف باسم الاشعه فوق البنفسجيه ب . وهذه التفاعلات المستمره توجد في حالة توازن - اي ان الاوزون يتكون و يتفتت بفعل الاشعه فوق البنفسجيه بصوره طبيعيه متوازنه تحافظ على تركيزه في طبقات الجو العليا على ارتفاع بين 25 و 40 كيلو متر فيما يعرف بطبقة الاوزون وفيها لا يتعدى متوسط تركيز الاوزون اكثر من عشرة اجزاء في المليون حجما من الهواء.​ 
وتعد طبقة الاوزون ضروريه لحماية الحياه على سطح الارض فهي تعمل كمرشح طبيعي يمتص الاشعه فوق البنفسجيه - ب التي تدمر الكثير من اشكال الحياه و تلحق اضرارا بالغه بصحة الانسان .​ 
ومع بداية السبعينيات بدأ الاهتمام بأثر بعض المركبات الكيميائيه المنبعثه من نشاطات الانسان على طبقه الاوزون . فقد وجد ان اكاسيد النيتروجين تقوم بدور حافز يسرع من تفتت جزيئات الاوزون وبذا يخل من التوازن الطبيعي الذي اشرنا اليه عاليه . وفي عام 1974 وجد ايضا ان عددا من المركبات الكلوروفلوروكربون ( بعضها معروف صناعيا باسم الفريون ) تقوم بنفس الدور ولكن بقوه اكبر وتؤدي الى سرعة تفتت جزيئات الاوزون . ونظرا لزيادة انتاج هذه المركبات واستخدامها كمواد مذيبه وفي صناعة الايروصولات ( بخاخات المركبات المختلفه ) وكذلك كمواد سائله في معدات التبريد وتكييف الهواء ... الخ ، بدا القلق من ان تزايد انبعاث هذه المركبات في الهواء وصعودها الى الطبقات الجو العليا سوف يؤدي الى تآكل شديد في طبقة الاوزون . بالاضافه الى هذه المركبات وجد ان مركبات الهالون التي تستخدم في اطفاء الحرائق ورابع كلوريد الكربون وغيرها من مركبات الكلور والبروم لها ايضا تاثير حافزي في تدمير جزيئات الاوزون .​ 
ومنذ حوالي عامين يثور جدل واسع بين العلماء حول نوعية وكمية المركبات الكيميائية المختلفه التي تصل لطبقة الاستراتوسفير والتي تؤثر فعلا في طبقة الاوزون . فهناك فريق يرى ان الكلور الناتج من استخدام مركبات الكلوروفلوروكربون هو جزء يسير اذا ما قورن بالكلور الناتج من عمليات طبيعيه مختلفه (قدر البعض كمية الكلور المنبعث الى الهواء نتيجة التبخر الطبيعي لمياه البحر بحوالي 600 مليون طن سنويا والكلور الناتج من ثورات البراكين بحوالي 804 مليون طن سنويا وكل هذا في مقابل 750,000 طن من الكلور الناتج من استخدام مركبات الكلوروفلوروكربون ) . وبالاضافه الى هذا هناك جدل حول دور العوادم الناتجه من الطائرات . التي تطير على ارتفاعات كبيره (اي على مقربه من طبقة الاستراتوسفير) والتي تحتوي على كميات كبيره من اكاسيد النيتروجين التي تقوم بدور حافز في تدمير جزيئات الاوزون . ​ 
من ناحيه اخرى ثار جدل واسع في السبعينيات حول آثار برنامج الفضاء الامريكي ( وغيره) على طبقة الاوزون حيث ان الوقود المستخدم في الصواريخ التي تحمل مركبات الفضاء هو من الوقود الصلب الذي ينتج عن احتراقه كميات كبيره من الملوثات المختلفه . ان كميات الكلور التي تصل الى الاستراتوسفير لا يمكن التقليل من شأنها وآثارها على طبقة الاوزون خاصه وان عدد رحلات المركبات الفضائيه يزيد عاما بعد عام لارسال اقمار صناعيه للاتصالات اوالاستكشاف ... الخ .​ 
وفي دراسه حديثه اوضح فريق من العلماء ان القياسات التي اجريت في اسفل طبقة الاستراتوسفير في مايو 1993 اوضحت ان عملية تحطيم جزيئات غاز الاوزون تتوقف على التفاعلات بين عدد كبير من المركبات الموجوده ووجد ان شق ثاني اكسيد الهيدروجين مسئول عن 50% من تحطيم جزيئات الاوزون في حين ان الكلور مسئول عن 30% فقط وثاني اكسيد النيتروجين عن 20% الباقيه . ​ 
ــ هل تآكلت طبقة الاوزون فعلا ؟
بالرغم من التقدم العلمي الكبير في وسائل قياس الكميات الشحيحه من غاز الاوزون ما زال هناك تضارب واضح في نتائج الدراسات المختلفه المتعلقه بنقصالاوزون في طبقات الجو العليا . فقد اوضحت بعض الدراسات التي اجريت على نتائج الرصد في الفتره من 1969 الى 1988 انخفاض عمود الاوزون بحوالي 1.7-3% سنويا في نصف الكره الشمالي بين خطي عرض 30-64 شمالا . ولكن الدراسات الحديثة التي قامت بها وكالة الفضاء الامريكيه اوضحت ان عمود الاوزون يتناقص بحوالي 0.26% سنويا بين خطي عرض 65 شمالا و 65 جنوبا . ومؤخرا اوضحت عدة دراسات ان عملية قياس الاوزون يشوبها العديد من الاخطاء بسبب تداخل غازات اخرى-مثل اكاسيد الكبريت- في عمليات القياس وبذا وضعت علامات استفهام كبيره امام النتائج التي تقول ان عمود الاوزون قد تناقص على مستوى العالم .​ 
من ناحية اخرى اظهرت عمليات رصد الاوزون في طبقات الجو العليا فوق القطب الجنوبي نقصا كبيرا في مستويات الاوزون. وقد وصف هذا النقص الذي اكتشف عام 1984 بأنه ثقب في طبقة الاوزون. ولقد بينت الدراسات ان متوسط النقص في عمود الاوزون يتراوح بين 30-40% على ارتفاع 15-20 كيلومتر فوق القطب الجنوبي . وقد تصل نسبة نقص الاوزون في بعض الارتفاعات الى 95% . واوضحت الدراسات ان هذا النقص في عمود الاوزون يحدث في فصل الربيع (سبتمبر-اكتوبر) ويتلاشى في الصيف (يناير- فبراير) .​ 
و طبقا لبعض التوقعات العلميه فإنه اذا استمر نقص الاوزون في ربيع القطب الجنوبي بمعدلاته الحاليه فإن الاوزون قد يتلاشى كليا بحلول عام 2005 . من جهه اخرى اوضحت القياسات التي قامت بها مركبة الفضاء الروسيه ميتيور-3 ان مساحة ثقب الاوزون قد وصلت الى حوالي 24 مليون كيلومتر مربع فوق القطب الجنوبي عام 1994 . ويعزو البعض هذا الاتساع الى الظروف الجويه فوق القطب الجنوبي ( ازدياد البروده) والى ثورة بركان بيناتوبو عام 1991 في الفلبين والتي دفعت بكميات كبيره من الرماد واكاسيد الكبريت الى طبقات الجو العليا .​ 
وهناك نظريات مختلفه لتفسير تكوين ثقب الاوزون ، بعضها يؤكد انها ظاهره جيوفيزيقيه طبيعيه بالدرجه الاولى (لان الثقب يتكون في فصل الربيع ويتلاشى في الصيف )، والبعض الاخر يؤكد انها نتيجة للتفاعل مع المركبات الكيميائيه المحتويه على الكلور والبروم ، وان التفاعلات تحدث في الشتاء بسبب البروده الشديده ومع حلول فصل الربيع يتضح نقص الاوزون ( يظهر ثقب الاوزون).​ 
ــ آثار تآكل طبقة الاوزون على البيئه :
يؤدي انخفاض 1% في طبقة الاوزون الى زيادة الاشعه فوق البنفسجيه-ب التي تصل الى سطح الارض بنسبة 2%. وقد اثبتت الدراسات ان التعرض لمزيد من الاشعه فوق البنفسجيه يؤدي الى إحداث خلل في جهاز المناعة في جسم الانسان مما يزيد من حدوث واشتداد الاصابه بالامراض المعديه المختلفه كما يمكن ان تؤدي الزياده في مستويات الاشعه فوق البنفسجيه الى زيادةالاضرار التي تلحق بالعيون ولا سيما الاصابه بالمياه البيضاء . وقد يؤدي هذا الى زيادة عدد الاشخاص المصابين بالعمى بنحو 100000 شخص في السنه على مستوى العالم . وبالاضافه الى ذلك يتوقع ان يؤدي كل انخفاض بنسبة 1% في الاوزون الى ارتفاع في حالات الاصابه بسرطان الجلد يقدر بحوالي 3% ( اي زياده تقدر ب 50000 حاله كل عام على مستوى العالم ).​ 
من جهه اخرى اثبتت التجارب المعمليه ان الزياده في مستويات الاشعه فوق البنفسجيه لها تأثيرات ضاره على عدد كبير من النباتات و من بينها بعض المحاصيل مثل الخضراوات وفول الصويا و القطن . وقد ينطوي هذا على آثار خطيره لانتاج الاغذيه في المناطق التي تعاني بالفعل نقصا في مواردها الغذائيه .​ 
ــ الاجراء الوقائي :
في ضوء هذه المعلومات عن احتمال حدوث تآكل في طبقة الاوزون اتخذ المجتمع الدولي إجراءا وقائيا بوضع اتفاقية فيينا لحماية طبقة الاوزون عام 1985 . التي تنص على تبادل المعلومات والبحوث ونتائج الرصد لحماية صحة الانسان والبيئه من الآثار السلبيه التي قد تنتج عن تآكل طبقة الاوزون . وفي عام 1987 تم التوقيع على بروتوكول مونتريال الذي وضع جدولا زمنيا للخفض من إنتاج واستهلاك مركبات الكلوروفلوروكربون والهالون التي تحفز من تآكل طبقة الاوزون . وفي عام 1990 تم تعديل بروتوكول مونتريال لمنع انتاج واستهلاك هذه المركبات بحلول عام 2000 ووضع جدول زمني لمنع انتاج واستهلاك مركبات اخرى مثل رابع كلوريد الكربون . كما ادرجت جيمع البدائل المؤقته لمركبات الكلوروفلوروكربون في قائمة منفصله بحيث يمنع استخدامها خلال الفتره من عام 2020 الى عام 2040 وفي نهاية عام 1992 اتفقت الدول على الاسراع في منع انتاج واستخدام جميع هذه المركبات قبل عام 2000 . ولكن في عام 1993 اعدت بعض الدول الاوروبيه قائمة بإستخدامات ضروريه ترى انه لا يمكن الاستغناء فيها عن بعض مركبات الكلوروفلوروكربون (مثل بعض الرذاذات لعلاج حالات الربو) او عن الهالونات ( بعض اجهزة الاطفاء على الطائرات او في القطارات ). تطالب هذه الطول بإستثناء هذه الاستخدامات من المنع الذي نص عليه بروتوكول مونتريال . ولكن في الاجتماع الاخير لدول بروتوكول مونتريال الذي عقد في اكتوبر 499w تمت الموافقه على ثلاثة إستثناءات فقط : الاستخدام في رذاذ ادوية الربو ، معايره بعض الاجهزه ، وعمليات تنظيف اجهزة مركبات الفضاء .​ 
*q **احتمالات تغير المناخ :*
لا تصل اشعة الشمس التي تسقط على الغلاف الجوي كلها الى سطح الارض اذ ينعكس حوال 25% من هذه الاشعه الى الفضاء ويمتص حوالي 23% اخرى في الغلاف الجوي نفسه . وهذا معناه ان 52% فقط من اشعة الشمس تخترق الغلاف الجوي لتصل الى سطح الارض . ومن هذه النسبة الاخيره نجد ان 6% ينعكس عائدا الى الفضاء بينما يمتص الباقي (46%) في سطح الارض ومياه البحار ليدفنها وتشع هذه الاسطح الدافئه بدورها الطاقه الحراريه التي اكسبتها على شكل اشعه تحت حمراء ذات موجات طويله . ونظارا لأن الهواء يحتوي على بعض الغازات تركيزات شحيحه ( مثل ثاني اكسيد الكربون والميثان وبخار الماء) من خواصها عدم السماح بنفاذ الاشعه تحت الحمراء فإن هذا يؤدي الى احتباس هذه الاشعه داخل الغلاف الجوي وتعرف هذه الظاهره بإسم " الاحتباس الحراري" او الاثر الصوبي ولولاه لانخفضت درجة حرارة سطح الارض بمقدار 33 درجه مئويه عن مستواها الحالي - اي هبطت الى دون تجمد المياه - ولأصبحت الحياة على سطح الارض مستحيله ​ 
ويعد غاز ثاني اكسيد الكربون هو غاز الاحتباس الحراري الرئيسي . و تتوقف تركيزاته في الهواء على الكميات المنبعثه من نشاطات الانسان خاصه من احتراق الوقود الحفري ( الفحم و البترول والغاز الطبيعي) ومن ازالة النباتات خاصه الغابات الاستوائيه التي تعتبر مخزنا هائلا للكربون . كما تتوقف تركيزات ثاني اكسيد الكربون في الهواء على معدلات ازالته وامتصاصه في البحار وفي الغطاء النباتي على سطح الارض فيما يعرف بالدوره الجيوكيميائيه للكربون - والتي تحدث توازنا في تركيزات الكربون في الهواء .​ 
ولقد اوضحت الدراسات المختلفه ان هذا التوازن قد اختل نتيجة لنشاط الانسان المتزايد. ففي عصر ما قبل الصناعة (عام 1750-1800) كان تركيز غاز ثاني اكسيد الكربون في الهواء حوالي 280 جزءا في المليون حجما . اما الان فيقدر هذا الركيز بحوالي 353 جزءا في المليون ، اي ارتفع بحوالي 25%. وتتزايد تركيزاته بمعدل يقدر بحوالي 0.5% سنويا .​ 
وبالاضافه الى غاز ثاني اكسيد الكربون وجد ان هناك عددا من الغازات الاخرى لها خصائص الاحتباس الحراري واهم هذه الغازات هي الميثان الذي يتكون من تفاعلات ميكروبيه في حقول الارز وتربية الحيوانات المجتره ومن حرق الكتله الحيويه (الاشجار والنباتات ومخلفات الحيوانات ) . وبالاضافه الى الميثان هناك غاز اكسيد النيتروز ( يتكون ايضا من تفاعلات ميكروبيه تحدث في المياه و التربه) ومجموعة غازات الكلوروفلوروكربون ( التي تتسبب في تآكل طبقة الاوزون وسبق الاشاره اليها عاليه ) واخيرا غاز الاوزون الذي يتكون في طبقات الجو السفلى .​ 
وحيث انه من المتعذر اجراء دراسه مباشره للتأثير الناجم عن تراكم غازات الاحتباس الحراري في الغلاف الجوي فقد وضعت خلال العقدين الماضيين طائفه من النماذج الرياضيه للتنبؤ بما قد يحدث . ولقد اوضحت النماذج الحديثه انه لو تضاعفت تركيزات غاز ثاني اكسيد الكربون في الغلاف الجوي عن معدلها في عصر ما قبل الصناعه فإن هذا سيؤدي الى رفع درجة الحراره على سطح الارض بمتوسط يتراوح بين 15-45 درجه مئويه خلال المائة عام القادمه . وبينت دراسة فريق الخبراء الحكومي الدولي عام 1990 انه اذا استمر انبعاث غازات الاحتباس الحراري بمعدالتها الحاليه فمن المحتمل ان ترتفع درجة حرارة العالم من 2-5 درجات مئويه في عضون القرن المقبل ( الاحتمال الاكبر هو 3 درجات مئويه ).​ 
وقد اثار عدد متزايد من العلماء الشك في صلاحية النماذج التي استخدمت لتقديرها ارتفاعات درجات الحراره ،حيث ان معظمها قد تجاهل الاثار المترتبه على وجود بخار الماء و الغبار واكاسيد الكبريت في الهواء ، فكل منها له اثره على رفع او خفض درجات الحراره . فمثلا في اعقاب ثورة بركان بيناتوبو في الفلبين عام 1991 تكون حول الارض حزام عريض من الغبار الناعم ورذاذ حامض الكبريتيك وغطى هذا الحزام نحو 40% من سطح الارض . وقدرت الدراسات العمليه انه نتيجة لذلك سوف تنخفض درجة حرارة الجو بمعدل 0.5 درجه مئويه لمدة تتراوح من عامين الى خمسة اعوام والواقع ان درجات الحراره سجلت انخفاضا بمثل هذا المعدل منذ عام 1992 . وبالاضافه الى ذلك ذكر بعض العلماء ان النماذج التي استخدمت حتى الان تجاهلت بعض الظواهر الطبيعيه . فمثلا هناك تغيرات في الحراره ومعدلات سقوط الامطار تحدث في بعض المناطق نتيجة للتغيرات في نشاط الشمس خلال دورة الشمس التي تستمر عاده ما يقرب من 11 عاما . وفي دراسة حديثه قدمت للمؤتمر العربي للطاقه الذي عقد عام 1994 ذكر ممثل المجموعه الاوروبيه ان التوقعات هي ان ترتفع درجة حرارة الجو بحوالي 1.5 درجه مئويه فقط وليس 3 درجات كما بينت دراسة فريق الخبراء الحكومي التي سبق الاشاره اليها . ولقد كشفت دراسة جديده اجريت في جامعة كولورادو الامريكيه ان تركيزات اول اكسيد الكربون والميثان واكسيد النيتروز قد انخفضت منذ عام 1992 ( وهي غازات احتباس حراري ) . اما ثاني اكسيد الكربون فقد استقرت تركيزاته عند مستوى عام 1992 .​ 
ــ ماذا اذا ارتفعت درجة حرارة الجو ؟
تتوافراليوم ادله توضح ان ارتفاع درجة حرارة الجو وما سيصحبه من تغيرات مناخيه سيكون له اثر كبير على النظم البيئيه على سطح الارض ، يرى البعض انها قد تكون مفيده ويرى البعض الاخر انها ستكون ضاره . فمثلا بينما قد تزيد انتاجية بعض الغابات والمحاصيل فإن البعض الاخر قد تتدهور انتاجيته . كذلك بينما قد تزيد الامطار في بعض المناطق في العالم فإنها قد تشح في بعض المناطق الاخرى - خاصه في المناطق القاحله و شبه القاحله - مسببه مشاكل كبيره في موارد المياه . ​ 
بالاضافه الى ذلك يقول البعض ان ارتفاع درجات الحراره في العالم سيعجل بإرتفاع سطح البحر (حوالي 20 سم بحلول عام 2030 و 65 سم في نهاية القرن المقبل ) وان هذا الارتفاع سيغرق بعض الجزر المنخفضه والمناطق الساحليه وسيؤدي الى تشريد الملايين من البشر والى خسائر اقتصاديه واجتماعيه فادحه . ففي الهند مثلا قدر ان حوالي 5700 كيلومتر مربع من المناطق الساحليه سوف تتعرض للغرق مما سيؤدي الى هجرة 7.1 مليون شخص والى خسائر ماديه قدرت بحوالي 50 بليون دولار. وفي فيتنام قدرت الخسائر التي قد تنجم عن ارتفاع سطح البحر بحلول عام 2070 بحوالي 2 بليون دولار . في حين ان البعض الاخر يقول ان ما سيحدث هو انخفاض في سطح البحر واحتمال لعصر جليدي جديد .
ــ هل تغير مناخ العالم فعلا ؟
ذكرنا من قبل ان تركيزات غاز ثاني اكسيد الكربون ( غاز الاحتباس الحراري الرئيسي) قد ارتفعت من 280 جزء في المليون الى 353 جزء في المليون فهل ادى هذا الى ارتفاع في حرارة الجو ؟​ 
تشير التحليلات التفصيليه لدرجات الحراره خلال المائة سنه الماضيه الى ان متوسط درجة حرارة العالم قد ارتفع من 0.3 الى 0.6 درجة مئويه وان هذا يتفق مع نتائج النماذج الرياضيه التي استخدمت لتحليل زيادة ثاني اكسيد الكربون في الغلاف الجوي . ولكن يجمع العملاء على ان هذه الزياده هي في حدود التغيرات الطبيعيه . التي تحدث للمناخ وبذا لا يمكن اعتبارها زيادة حقيقيه خاصه وان التحليل المفصل لدرجات الحراره خلال المائة سنه الاخيره يوضح انه كانت هناك فترات انخفضت فيها الحراره عن معدلاتها (من 1950-1960 - 1965 - 1975 مثلا).​ 
ــ الاجراء الوقائي :
كإجراء وقائي تم التوقيع اثناء مؤتمر قمة الارض في ريودي جانيرو 1992 على معاهدة المناخ الدوليه التي بمقتضاها تعمل الدول - اختياريا - على خفض انبعاث غازات الاحتباس الحراري ، خاصه ثاني اكسيد الكربون ، بحلول عام 2000 ، الى مستويات عام 1990 ولقد بدأت بالفعل بعض الدول المتقدمه في ترشيد استخدام الطاقه الحفريه ( خاصه الفحم والبترول ) ، واقترحت دول اخرى فرض ضريبة سمية باسم ضربية الكربون على استهلاك البترول ، ولكن اثارت هذه الضريبه جدلا واسعا بالنسبه لآثارها الاقتصاديه البعيدة المدى ، خاصه على الدول المنتجه للبترول ، لأن موضوع احتمال ارتفاع درجة حرارة الجو ما زال غير مؤكدا .​ 
وفي دراسة حديثة لوكالة الطاقه الدوليه ذكر ان ضريبة الكربون ليست الطريقه المثلى للحد من انبعاث ثاني اكسيد الكربون وان الطريقه العمليه هي رفع كفاءة استخدام الطاقه (ترشيد استخدام الطاقه). فالطريقه الاخيره يمكن ان تؤدي الى تثبيت تركيزات ثاني اكسيد الكربون عند مستوياته عام 1990 بحلول عام 2010 ، وقالت وكالة الطاقه انه حتى لو فرضت ضريبة قدرها 36 دولار على برميل النفط ( يدورالجدل حاليا حول ضريبة قدرها 10 دولار على البرميل ) فإن هذا سوف يؤدي الى زيادة نسبة ثاني اكسيد الكربون في الهواء بمعدل 36% عن مستواه في عام 1990 بحلول عام 2010 ، وتجدر هنا الاشاره الى ان الدول الصناعيه ( امريكا الشماليه / الاتحاد السوفيتي سابقا / غرب اوروبا / اليابان / استراليا ) التي يبلغ تعداد سكانها 20% من سكان العالم هي اكبر منتج لغاز ثاني اكسيد الكربون ( 59% من انبعاثات ثاني اكسيد الكربون في العالم ) وتتصدر الولايات المتحده الامريكيه هذه الدول بنسبة قدرها 23%.
http://www.environment.gov.jo/society_encyclopadia/scwor5.htm​


----------



## م المصري (23 فبراير 2008)

*غلاف الأرض الجوي* هو طبقة من خليط من غازات تحيط بالكرة الأرضية مجذوبة إليها بفعل الجاذبية الأرضية. ويحوي على 78 % من غاز النيتروجين و 21 % أوكسجين والبقية غازات أخرى. ويحمي الغلاف الجوي الأرض من امتصاص الأشعة فوق البنفسجية ويعمل على اعتدال درجات الحرارة على سطح الكوكب.








* طبقات الجو*

يتألف الجو من طبقات مختلفة تتغير كلما أرتفعنا عن سطح الأرض وتتكون من :

تروبوسفير أو الطبقة السفلى (troposphere) : تمتد من سطح الأرض وترتفع ما بين 7 كلم عند القطبين و17 كلم عند خط الأستواء وتحتوي على تسعة أعشار الغازات الجوية . وفيها تتكون الظواهر المناخية وتغير مستمر لدرجات الحرارة .
الستراتوسفير أو الطبقة الوسطى (stratosphere) : وهي الطبقة بين (7 كلم – 17 كلم ) إلى (50 كلم ) ، ويوجد فيها الأوزون الذي يحمي من الإشعاعات المؤذية.
الميزوسفير أو الطبقة العليا (mesosphere) : وتبدأ من 50 كلم حتى ارتفاع 80 كلم – 85 كلم .
الثيرموسفير أو الطبقة الحرارية (thermosphere) : تبدأ من 80 كلم – 85 كلم إلى 640 كلم .
الأيونوسفير أو الطبقة الشاردية (ionosphere) : وهي طبقة متواجدة في طبقة الثيرموسفير، وتكون فيها جزيئات الغازات المكونة للجو متأينة أو متشردة نتيجة التعرض لأشعة الشمس، هذا التأين أو التشرد يعكس أمواج الراديو كالمرآة مما يجعل الاتصالات اللاسلكية ممكنة.
الاكزوسفير أو الطبقة الخارجية (exosphere) : وهي الطبقة التي تلي الآيونوسفير وتمتد حتى تختلط مع فراغ الفضاء.
*الغازات*

ويمثل النيتروجين نسبة 78% من مجموع أحجام هذه الغازات، ويكون الأكسجين 21% من حجم هذا الغلاف، أما الجزء الباقي من الغلاف الهوائي فإن معظمه يتألف من بخار الماء وثاني أكسيد الكربون. ونظراً لزيادة كثافة كل من بخار الماء وثاني أكسيد الكربون عن كثافة غيرهما من الغازات الأخرى فإننا نجدهما في طبقات الجو القريبة من الأرض، ومن المعروف أن حوالي 90% من بخار الماء العالق في الهواء ويوجد في طبقة من الجو يصل ارتفاعها إلى 6 كيلومترات فوق مستوى سطح البحر، وتوجد في الغلاف الهوائي كميات كبيرة من الأجسام الصلبة العالقة، وهذه الأجسام الصلبة عبارة عن ذرات دقيقة من الغبار والأتربة والأملاح والدخان المتصاعد من المصانع و السيارات والقاطرات والبواخر، وتسبب هذه المواد العالقة التلوث لا للغلاف الهوائي فحسب، بل للغلاف المائي كذلك. وعلى الرغم من سلبيات هذه الأجسام الصلبة فإن لها فوائد لا بأس بها، مثل تكاثف بخار الماء حولها ونزوله على هيئة قطرات من الماء أو الثلج أو البرد. ومن الملاحظ أن كثيراً من الأمطار التي تصيب المناطق الداخلية في منطقة السعودية تسبقها العواصف الرملية.

* تلوث الغلاف الهوائي*

يتلوث الغلاف الهوائي عندما توجد فيه مواد غريبة أو عندما يحدث تغيير مهم في النسب المكونة له، وتوجد هذه المواد الغريبة معلقة في الجو بصورة صلبة أو سائلة أو غازية، وتعد المصانع ونواتج الأحتراق والمركبات ذات المحركات أهم مصادر التلوث الجوي في الوقت الحالي. فضلاً عن التجارب النووية والمبيدات الحشرية، وقد أحصى العلماء أكثر من مئة مادة ملوثة للجو ولها آثار مدمرة على البيئة وعلى التوازن الحيوي. وأصبح التلوث يهدد طبقة الأوزون التي تحمي الأرض -بإذن الله- ومن أخطار الأشعة الضارة. وتعد السيطرة على انتشار التلوث من أهم أسباب مكافحته، وخاصة مخلفات المصانع والسيارات، وتعد المحافظة على الغطاء النباتي من أبرز عوامل تنقية الجو من التلوث.


----------



## م المصري (23 فبراير 2008)

و بعض الروابط المفيده 

http://www.alkoon.alnomrosi.net/solar/earthatmos.html

http://www.geocities.com/atmospher_shn/index1.htm?200823

http://encyclopedia.aarabiah.net/air-property-sky

تحيااتي


----------



## رااااكان (25 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر على المجهود


----------



## AMEER2006 (14 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير وسلمت على المعلومات القيمة.


----------



## laiallk (25 نوفمبر 2011)

ارجو المساعدة اريد كيفية عمل النمودج الايونوسفيرى بالماتلاب


----------

